# Need some help with cob web gun (minions web)



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

My neighbor and I both bought a cob web gun at the Transworld halloween show this year. We bought the MW-1. We tried it out once but we really couldn't get it to work right. We would get it going and then the glue would flip back on top of the nozzle or it would come pouring out the end of the nozzle and all on the ground. I am looking for some pointers on how you got yours to work. What PSI are you using with yours? Any pointers are appreciated.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Check this thread Lots of good info here.

I had to adjust the tip on the air line on mine. Another problem I'm having is lack of volume, but if I don't get into a hurry works great.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Those cobweb guns, are they okay to use indoors? Its glue, right? Is that really something I want to fling onto my walls? or do you guys use them in a permanant haunt, not your actual living space.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I am going to use it inside my house. From what I have heard, they just pull right off of the walls with no damages. I did it to a wheel barrel and it didn't get stuck to that except for the big clumps but that is why I am asking how to make it work right. Thanks Joker.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I always wondered about those. Are the webs real looking? I assume they are better looking then the stretch type?


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

This thread shows some of the results you can get.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18483


----------

